# why walk, use your tractor!



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Me and 3 buddies took out the cub cadet instead of walking worked like a charm out of crane creek! We were getting pictures taken of us all day so im sure someone will post them .

Goodluck all 

Buckeye


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats hilarious. Whatever works!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I WANT PICS....love it man. Whatever gets you out there.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

It's true, we seen them today.


----------



## josheupmi (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol...nice! I know my wife sent a pic of you guys in a snap chat. Let me see if she still has a pic. Way to get out though!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey it worked though was an awesome experiment


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Seen it done on Brest Bay many times. We were just loading up when you came off the ice.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep I seen them also. Was on green snowmobile and waved at you or pointed n laughed, as it seemed you were on your way back out to get your friends. I was laughing all the way in. Hey main path is so beaten down, why not not. Right on, hillbilly style


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome!!!! how was the fishing?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

The fishing wasnt too shabby, i have a good starting point for saturday unfortunatley ill e walking or ill pay someone to drop me off after the crack


----------



## mixxedup (Mar 3, 2008)

Speaking of crack what is it looking like? The ice crack that is


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> The fishing wasnt too shabby, i have a good starting point for saturday unfortunatley ill e walking or ill pay someone to drop me off after the crack


Wasn't too shabby ? I heard you guys didn't catch any lol


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

kprice said:


> Wasn't too shabby ? I heard you guys didn't catch any lol


Haha theres truth behind that! We had good marks all day and had a few come off at the hole, not a big deal the walleye more than likely ate a ton because of the full moon well pound them saturday


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Hey it worked though was an awesome experiment




WTG!!! Lol,,, I had the same Idea!
I have 2 old tractors sitting here, AND 2 sets of snowmobile skis! I was going to put the skis on the front end and give it a try.???

Did yours have POSI or single wheel drive? 
Would I need Chains?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Posi, and we did use chains there most likely needed


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's sweet! My only concern would be, would the DNR flake out and expect you guys that have that thing registered? 

I remember a few years ago someone posted a youtube vid that had a guy sitting in a ice sled, using a rototiller to pull him around the ice. On a hillbilly level, that's top shelf.

Please post pics!


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Apr 9, 2012)

I was one of the guys taking pictures
Here are a couple!!
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BigWoods Bob said:


> I was one of the guys taking pictures
> Here are a couple!!
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Awesome! I have been checking this thread waiting to see pictures of it. Beats walking!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Put a snowblower on it and make one heck of a path.Cut double wide on the way in to make the trails of trails.How many hp is it??


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Completely changes the meaning of ICE ROADS TRACTORING....ERIE STYLE...LOL Love it, Whatever it takes!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Love the pics......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Sweet!!! We did that several years ago with my buddy's tractor. Definitely beats walking. The guys with quads and sleds laughed and the guys walking were saying "I should have though of that". We also c clamped a section of 2x10 to the front edge of the steel utility trailer and that is where two of us sat for the ride, just in case you have one of those.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Sweet!!! We did that several years ago with my buddy's tractor. Definitely beats walking. The guys with quads and sleds laughed and the guys walking were saying "I should have though of that". We also c clamped a section of 2x10 to the front edge of the steel utility trailer and that is where two of us sat for the ride, just in case you have one of those.


We actually had a decent size trailer attached to it, thats my buddy taking it for a ride to keep the battery charged haha worked perfect


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Lets do the math..........you can pick up a lawn tractor that runs for a few hundred $........ a quad that runs is several thousand $....... both get you out there and back, which one would you rather have fall thru a pressure crack.....There's your answer....... Simple Erie math.........been there done that..............HT


----------



## hookdup365 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol...do you need an Orv sticker for that?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Idk haha i certainly didnt have one


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

you only need it to get from truck to ice through the park. not on the ice itself


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You can push it to the ice.....no orv sticker


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thinking about giving this a try!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LMAO!!!

FOR SALE, 8hp Jacobson Lawn & Garden Tractor! Starts & Runs GREAT!
12v generator start & charge.
Comes with Front push blade, disk, PLOW & trailer hitch! 
No need for the deck!!! (who the hell wants to CUT GRASS anyhow!!)
$300!


----------



## slabber21 (Feb 16, 2014)

great photos


----------

